# Goodbye Grandmaster Jae Joon Kim



## Butch (Jan 10, 2007)

I got the sad news yesterday that Grandmaster Jae Joon Kim had passed away Monday 8 Jan. 2007. His time came quick as he had only found out 3 weeks ago that he had cancer and had only taken one treatment for it. Arrangemnets are still being made at this time. As my GM and my instructor my heart goes out for his family and all of his students.

RIP KWANG JANG NIM!

Butch


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 10, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 23, 2007)

:asian: My deepest sympathy


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2007)

rest in peace


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Jan 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 24, 2007)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 25, 2007)

.


----------

